# Any advise on my room acoustics from REW results ?



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

I have generated a few REW plots for my room recently and hope some experts can shed some light on the acoustic condition of my room. My room is small about 6m x 4m X 2.5m High.

Suggested improvements are appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the locations of the seats, speakers, and subs? 

Can you window that down to 20-300Hz using the same full range sweep file please.

Also, can you post the waterfall with the time being say 300ms and the scale on the frequency response to be in 5db increments so we can see a little more detail?

Overall, a lack of bass control in the space as shown in the decay time graph and some large modal issues as shown in the waterfalls.

Bryan


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

bpape said:


> What are the locations of the seats, speakers, and subs?
> 
> Can you window that down to 20-300Hz using the same full range sweep file please.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bryan. I am no expert to set the various parameters in REW and instead of re-generating the plots I uploaded my data file here. 

I am in a small living room of about 6m X 4m. The speakers are put on stands and are 1ft from the walls and about 6ft apart. My sofa is at the back of the wall (on the 6m side) which is 2ft away from the wall. My ear to the speakers is about 7-8 ft.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Here are the windowed graphs for a better view of what's going on. Same basic comments I made before but easier to see this way.

Bryan


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Bryan. Sorry to say that with my limited REW knowledge I am unable to interpretate the two plots :sad: 

You mentioned "Overall, a lack of bass control in the space as shown in the decay time graph and some large modal issues as shown in the waterfalls". I wonder if there are any cure or improvement measures ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The waterfall shows very long decay times (lack of sufficient broadband bass control). Seating that close to the wall behind you is only making that worse.

The frequency response shows periodic peaks and dips - some of which are likely related to close proximity of speakers to walls.

The first thing I would do is shove your speakers/sub in the corner and find the best seating position for the smoothest response. Then bring the speakers out to blend the best you can. Then we can better address what's left to do in terms of treatment.

Bryan


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Bryan for the valuable comment. I will try to relocate the speakers and the sub and see if there are improvements to the FR.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The biggest thing most likely is going to be getting your seat in a better location if possible. There are definitely some improvements to be had from speaker/sub placement also but seating position is pretty important.

Bryan


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

bpape said:


> The biggest thing most likely is going to be getting your seat in a better location if possible. There are definitely some improvements to be had from speaker/sub placement also but seating position is pretty important.
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bryan. I have shifted the speakers and the sub. to a different position away from the wall and corner.
I also move my sofa a bit to the front away from the wall.
I then took two REW data, one is full sweep while the other is just on LF.
I have uploaded them here and do you think there are improvements as to me they look similar to the previous plots :dontknow:

Your help is highly appreciated. Anything I can do further ?

Pete


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The frequency response, though still needing work, looks much better. Previously between 40 and 50Hz, you had approx a 25 db swing. Now it's around 12db. Many of the periodic dips are gone and overall response is more consistent.

The decay time ridge in the waterfall at around 55Hz is falling off faster and above that looks some smoother.

Overall, I'd say a very worthwhile change.

Old


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Bryan,

Though I cannot follow you I know there are improvements after some relocation work 

The next step shall I put in some acoustic panels and how to decide where to put them :dontknow:

Pete


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The main problem is that we changed a lot of things all at once so there's no real way to tell 100% what made what changes. If you look at the setup now, then take another set with say the mic closer to the rear wall where it was before, that will let you do a direct comparison and see which items were impacted by seating position (leading to potentialy treating the wall behind you) and which were speaker/boundary related (dealing with walls beside/behind the speakers)

Bryan


----------



## inter_voice (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Bryan. Will try.

Pete


----------



## Ylo (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe bass traps in front corners?


----------

